# Make Eucalan



## sephera (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi All, 

I really like this detergent, by it costs $30 here in Australia. Is the anyway to hack it and make your own from similar or same ingredients. I would like to make hosiery mate equivalent too. It's unavailable here. 

Eucalan Ingredient List:

Essential Oil (where applicable) (Pure and natural eucalyptus, lavender, grapefruit or jasmine oils)Ammonium Lauryl Sulphate (Vegetable-based soap)Ammonium Chloride (Is a salt of ammonia; used as a thickener)Cocamide MEA (Mild foaming agent and thickener derived from plant source)Purified WaterHydroxypropyl Methylcellulose (Thickener derived from plant source)PEG 75 Lanolin (Naturally derived lanolin)Methylchloroisothiazolinone (Preservative and antibacterial)


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 25, 2018)

Look up ammonium lauryl sulfate, that’s the main cleanser.  cocamide MEA is a secondary cleanser. Learning about those ingredients will help you figure out what direction to go in.

A while back @ZanyinCo posted a recipe for wool wash using polysorbate. Her recipe gave me ideas when I last looked into wool washes. Ultimately I gave up the idea and don’t have a recipe base to help you with ideas.


----------



## sephera (Dec 25, 2018)

How would I start to forrmulate it. Would it just be a matter of just getting all the ingredients and mixing it together?


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 25, 2018)

My advice would be to either google to see if anyone else has a recipe out there or to research all the ingredients. Look at max useage rates and how each ingredient is supposed to work.

Thickeners are added last and you may be able to get away with table salt for certain formulas (a definite help to the wallet). Preservatives have a max useage that you’ll have to keep in mind. Different preservatives may also have ingredients that are sensitive to light or be pH dependent. You’ll also have to decide if bubbles are important (foaming agent) or if it feels like a marketing ingredient to you (certain customers expect soap to bubble even when it may not matter). Lanolin would have been added as a wool conditioner and to make the soap aspect a bit milder, cheaper oils could be substituted but you’ll have to figure out what works for you


----------



## sephera (Dec 27, 2018)

Where is that polysorbet wool wash.

Do people like washing wool with soap or surfactant. 

I think soap is not good for  washing. Only spot cleaning stains where you lather up and scrub foam in. I am preferring surfactants over soap for washing many things. For example silk dress with stains, I spot cleaned with concentrate. And it doesnt leave a mark. Spot cleaning with soap takes out noticable colour. I would only use soap for heavy staining and non delicates like towels and sheets.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 27, 2018)

Soap is also a surfactant, so it doesn't really work to ask whether a person uses "soap or surfactant." Better to say "soap or detergent" or "soap or syndet (synthetic detergent)."

Silk and other protein fibers such as wool are dyed with "acid dyes." When you use an alkaline cleanser (soap) to wash such fibers, this type of dye is more easily removed from the fiber than if you use an acidic or neutral pH cleanser. So it's safest to avoid soap and any kind of high pH additive (washing soda, baking soda, etc.) when washing these fibers.

Cellulose fibers such as cotton or linen are dyed with other types of dyes such as fiber reactive dyes, and these dyes are not as sensitive to high pH cleansers like soap.


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 27, 2018)

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/fun-with-polysorbate-80.69670/

Zany’s thread


----------

